# New Check In From Allegan, Mi



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

So here is my official HOWDY!

Received my new '05 Outback 28BHS yesterday. Very happy so far.

I tow it with a '96 Ram with a 5.9L V8 4x2

Have a son who is 5 and a daughter 20.

Mainly we camp in Southwest lower Michigan.

OK, I guess that's enough out of me!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new trailer!!!!

Mike


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Hope you enjoy the site and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome hack mole,

Good to see another Outbacker form Michigan join the ranks.

Hey, what does "hack mole" mean?

Bruce


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome

Gary


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

action Welcome fellow Michigander!

You will enjoy your new Outback!









Post often sunny

MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome hack_hole to the group and enjoy your camper.

Don action


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 28.
You will love this web site.
Jan


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT - It's a lot of fun.

Wayne


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT - It's a lot of fun.

Wayne


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

action Welcome and enjoy the site. This site was a deciding factor in my purchase. Enjoy !!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

howdy hack mole action 
right on
another 28bhs owner on board
congrats









darrel


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

Well I do get asked this a lot, but since this is the first time on this forum, I'll indulge.

I started in computers when I was 6 and was in a number of hacking groups in Michigan.







At the time I took on the alias of MoLe. As the internet grew (and I matured) it became increasingly hard to get ID's on new systems with with just MoLe so I expanded it to hack_mole so I have that ID on MSN, Yahoo, Gmail, and AIM (I use trillian to keep it all in one program). I also have one of the coveted ICQ numbers (under 10000000) 1052020

I also have personalized licence plates of HACKER, HACKER1, HACKER2, and HACKER3

Now to my pet peeve. Hackers are NOT destructive people. Hacker just means a technology enthusiast, nothing more. Crackers, Phreakers, and the such bring down systems and break laws. Hackers know how to break the law, but just revel in the knowing, not actually doing.

The people on the tweaks forum on this site could be seen as Outback hackers. They have hacked (sometimes literally) their rig to better themselves and are keen to share the information with fellow "hackers". Same concept.

Hope this longwinded answer helps.



54telluride said:


> Welcome hack mole,
> 
> Good to see another Outbacker form Michigan join the ranks.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Woo hoo! We're gonna need our own forum soon. Or not.

Welcome.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Michael, it is already easier to see you are *waaaay* smarter than me so welcome with open arms


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

From your pictures it seems you definitely fit the bill as a Outback Hacker!











rdowns said:


> Michael, it is already easier to see you are *waaaay* smarter than me so welcome with open arms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

